# English based lawyer



## Boethius (Dec 27, 2014)

Apologies if this has been raised previously but does anyone have any experience of a British based lawyer who could deal with property in Cyprus. My Mother bless her has two properties in Pafos with rather complicated ownerships, she has, put the one of the properties in joint names with my eldest brother and one in joint names with another brother and his wife, a very complicated state of affairs that will require unravelling, As I can't get to Cyprus regulary I need a trusted British based Cypriot lawyer if one exists. Unfortunately my experience thus far of lawyers based in country has been very poor, this is mainly due to my Mum possibly issuing confusing instructions.

Been reading the forum for quite a while now and am so jealous of people who have been able to make the move. I will be on my first visit for a number of years in June 2015 for a month and frankly cannot wait.

Thanks in advance of any replies.

Mick.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I am not sure if this lawyer has offices in London, but I am sure she would be able to recommend someone who can help if she cannot assist you

Cyprus Lawyers, Penelope Athinodorou- Mantis, Advocates, Solicitors & Legal Consultants

We have used her services since 2004 for property, financial and personal reasons and have always been happy with the speed and efficiency various transactions have been carried out over the years.


----------



## Boethius (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

I have used 

NEOCLEOUS LAW- CYPRUS ADVOCATES - CYPRUS LAWYERS -CYPRUS SOLICITORS-LEGAL CONSULTANTS
(references: Andreas Neocleous & Co. LLC | Best Lawyers)

They are two parts:
The father and mainly in Cyprus - very down to earth and helpful.

Neocleous & Neocleous LLC Office is situated at:12 Kennedy Ave, Kennedy Business Center 5th floor Nicosia, Postal Address.O.Box21491,1509 Nicosia, CYPRUS
Tel +357 22 680670 · Fax + 357 22510061· [email protected]

and prices are very reasonable.




the son runs the largest law firm
Cyprus Lawyers, Cyprus Law Firm, Andreas Neocleous & Co LLC
They operate everywhere.. I didnt use these guys but got recommended if it was an international case of very critical - so they make sure it happens but again I bet it is costly.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Have used Manths for our purchase in Polis, Penelope and her two sons, especially Michael are great.

Would look no further.


----------

